# Sin sonido por jack

## Louzan

Hola, realmente soy usario de Sabayon, pero vengo a aqui a ver si me ayudais, debido a la enorme similitud de ambas distros (no es la primera vez que topo soluciones por aqui)

Uso Sabayon con Gnome, lo instale desde el 10 (versión actual) y esta semana recibí unas actualizaciones, tras las cuales ya no tengo sonido si enchufo algo por jack (auriculares, altavoces externos,etc). Efectivamente mirando el log, ví que alsa tuvo actualizaciones, es posible que algo tuviera que ver.

En principio el pavucontrol (poruqe uso pulse) me identifica el cambio a jack y pone que esta reproduciendo, con que programa y el nivel de señal. Pero sin embargo no hay sonido ninguno.

Por cierto el chipset es:

# lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

Un HDA Intel

Al parecer hay bastantes problemas de este tipo con este chipset. La solución que dan es añadir en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf la línea:

options snd-hda-intel model=

Y despues del = tengo que poner el modelo del portátil (el mío es un asus k55v), pero leí que algunos ponen cosas que no tienen nada que ver, o ponen otras marcas, o lo dejan con auto, pero a mi esa opción no me funciona.

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Y despues del = tengo que poner el modelo del portátil (el mío es un asus k55v)

 

cat /proc/cpuinfo

ese comando da mucha información sobre tu maquina.

Otra información que no te vendrá mal si es que hay alguna te la puede dar el comando:

dmesg |grep -i asus

dmesg |grep -i snd-hda

----------

## Louzan

El primero no me da nada úitil, el 3º no saca nada y el segundo:

```
[   10.848708] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[   10.885978] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x1

[   10.886006] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 7.9

[   10.886036] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x4a0877

[   10.886549] input: Asus WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/input/input8

[   10.929098] asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> input: Asus WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/input/input8 

 

en vista de eso yo probaria a poner =asus-nb-wmi   

Claro que posiblemente tengas que hacer más de una prueba pero el nombre parece bastante especifico.

----------

## quilosaq

Revisa la salida de 

```
alsa-info
```

 y/o publícala.

----------

## Louzan

Ok, probaré eso.

Os dejo la salida del comando alsa-info

```
upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Fri Oct  5 13:49:47 UTC 2012

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.2 NAME=Gentoo ID=gentoo PRETTY_NAME="Gentoo/Linux" HOME_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/" SUPPORT_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/support.xml" BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.gentoo.org/" Sabayon Linux amd64 10 Sabayon Linux amd64 10

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.

Product Name:      K55VM

Product Version:   1.0       

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.5.0-sabayon

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.25

Library version:    1.0.26

Utilities version:  1.0.25

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - Yes

Jack:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/jackd)

      Running - No

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7a10000 irq 47

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: 1043:1447

!!Loaded sound module options

!!--------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   align_buffer_size : -1

   bdl_pos_adj : 1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   beep_mode : 1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   patch : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

   snoop : Y

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC270

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0270

Subsystem Id: 0x10431447

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ALC270 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x4d 0x4d]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x4d 0x4d]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x04 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x05 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC270 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x13 0x13]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Internal Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Control: name="Internal Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 5

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010a: Mono Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00] [0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40000b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00010014: OUT EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x90170110: [Fixed] Speaker at Int N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c 0x0d*

Node 0x15 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x16 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40010c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00001734: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x02a11840: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40008b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Internal Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00001724: IN Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x90a70930: [Fixed] Mic at Int N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000034: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1c [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x4008ba2d: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = DIN, Color = UNKNOWN

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xd

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=25

Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Headphone Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x02211020: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x22 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 7

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 6

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b

Codec: Intel PantherPoint HDMI

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x80862806

Subsystem Id: 0x80860101

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled GenLevel

  Digital category: 0x2

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560010: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x06 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Control: name="HDMI/DP,pcm=3 Jack", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=3

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560020: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x07 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560030: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x08 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  7 Oct  5  2012 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  6 Oct  5  2012 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  5 Oct  5  2012 /dev/snd/hwC0D3

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Oct  5 15:40 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Oct  5 15:41 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Oct  5 15:40 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Oct  5  2012 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Oct  5  2012 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 200 Oct  5  2012 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Oct  5  2012 pci-0000:00:1b.0 -> ../controlC0

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC270 Analog [ALC270 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC270 Analog [ALC270 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [PCH]

Card hw:0 'PCH'/'HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7a10000 irq 47'

  Mixer name   : 'Intel PantherPoint HDMI'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0270,10431447,00100100 HDA:80862806,80860101,00100000'

  Controls      : 24

  Simple ctrls  : 11

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono: Playback 77 [89%] [-7.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 19 [61%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 19 [61%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Auto-Mute Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Disabled' 'Enabled'

  Item0: 'Enabled'

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.PCH {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Volume'

      value.0 87

      value.1 87

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 87'

         dbmin -6525

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 87

      value.1 87

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 87'

         dbmin -6525

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 31'

         dbmin -3450

         dbmax 1200

         dbvalue.0 -3450

         dbvalue.1 -3450

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 31'

         dbmin -3450

         dbmax 1200

         dbvalue.0 -3450

         dbvalue.1 -3450

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Auto-Mute Mode'

      value Enabled

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 Disabled

         item.1 Enabled

      }

   }

   control.10 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 3'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 3600

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 3'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 3600

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.12 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.13 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 19

      value.1 19

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 31'

         dbmin -1650

         dbmax 3000

         dbvalue.0 1200

         dbvalue.1 1200

      }

   }

   control.14 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value 77

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 87'

         dbmin -6525

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 -750

      }

   }

   control.15 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.16 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Front Headphone Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.17 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Mic Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.18 {

      iface CARD

      name 'HDMI/DP,pcm=3 Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.19 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.20 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.21 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.22 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.23 {

      iface PCM

      device 3

      name ELD

      value ''

      comment {

         access read

         type BYTES

         count 0

      }

   }

   control.24 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'PCM Playback Volume'

      value.0 255

      value.1 255

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 255'

         tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'

         dbmin -5100

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

xt_hl

ip6t_rt

nf_conntrack_ipv6

nf_defrag_ipv6

ipt_REJECT

xt_LOG

xt_limit

xt_tcpudp

xt_addrtype

xt_state

ip6table_filter

ip6_tables

ipv6

nf_conntrack_netbios_ns

nf_conntrack_broadcast

nf_nat_ftp

nf_nat

nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_defrag_ipv4

nf_conntrack_ftp

nf_conntrack

iptable_filter

ip_tables

x_tables

coretemp

uvcvideo

videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_memops

videobuf2_core

videodev

media

kvm_intel

kvm

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

crc32c_intel

ghash_clmulni_intel

ath9k

ath9k_common

ath9k_hw

ath

snd_hda_codec_realtek

mac80211

asus_nb_wmi

asus_wmi

cfg80211

sparse_keymap

pci_hotplug

mei

mxm_wmi

r8169

lpc_ich

microcode

serio_raw

pcspkr

joydev

i2c_i801

snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec

snd_hwdep

snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc

snd_timer

snd

sha512_generic

sha1_generic

virtio_pci

virtio_blk

virtio_net

virtio_console

virtio_balloon

virtio_ring

virtio

xts

gf128mul

aesni_intel

cryptd

aes_x86_64

sha256_generic

iscsi_tcp

tg3

e1000

fuse

zfs

zcommon

znvpair

zavl

zunicode

spl

xfs

nfs

lockd

auth_rpcgss

nfs_acl

sunrpc

jfs

reiserfs

ext4

jbd2

ext3

jbd

ext2

mbcache

scsi_wait_scan

sl811_hcd

hid_generic

xhci_hcd

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

ehci_hcd

sx8

imm

parport

pata_pcmcia

pcmcia

!!Sysfs Files

!!-----------

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_pin_configs:

0x12 0x411111f0

0x14 0x90170110

0x17 0x411111f0

0x18 0x02a11840

0x19 0x90a70930

0x1a 0x411111f0

0x1b 0x411111f0

0x1d 0x4008ba2d

0x1e 0x411111f0

0x21 0x02211020

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_verbs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/init_pin_configs:

0x05 0x58560010

0x06 0x18560020

0x07 0x58560030

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D3/init_verbs:

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!------------------

[    8.539904] systemd-udevd[7233]: starting version 189

[    9.613881] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.876291] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

--

[   10.839254] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9485 Rev:1 mem=0xffffc90005580000, irq=17

[   10.920158] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[   10.920270] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11

[   10.920322] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input12

[   10.920520] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMB0 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

```

Segun pone el jack esta instalado pero no está corriendo, no se si se referirá a que en ese momento no lo estoy usando o se refiere a que no funciona.

----------

## Louzan

Vale, ahora de repente ya funciona. De todas formas no toque nada, solo ejecuté el alsa-info, es imposible que se solucionara por eso. Pero bueno, si asi funciona mejor no toco nada. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.

----------

## Louzan

Me temo que he vuelto a las andadas. Ayer estaba tan tranquilo escuchando música (tengo una cadena conectada por jack) y hoy al inciar ya no funciona el jack, por supuesto no toque nada. Ya reinicié varias veces y probe la solución de la línea:

options snd-hda-intel model=asus-nb-wmi

Y no reacciona.

----------

## pelelademadera

usa realtek alc270 como codec

lo mas facil es q te fijes en el kernel q estes usando

en mi caso:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 3.6.2-gentoopelox64

 

la data la sacas de aca:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
```

la parte interesante solamente para vos segun tu codec:

 *Quote:*   

> ALC269/270/275/276/280/282
> 
> ======
> 
>   laptop-amic   Laptops with analog-mic input
> ...

 

por lo q veo, deberias probar con

options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-amic

----------

## Louzan

Gracias, pero en mi caso no existe ese directorio "Documentation". De todas formas ahora mismo esta funcionando bien, lleva ya un par de dias que no da fallo. La verdad no se que pensar, parece que solo tira cuando quiere, si seguir nigun tipo de patron.

----------

